# Kims Nature



## shrimp101 (Mar 13, 2012)

Does anyone know if Kim's Nature in Markham is open tomorrow (Friday) - I was going to check out there shrimp shipments. I heard they have blue tiger shrimp and yellow rice shrimp?


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

drop by lucky's too! they have the plant u are looking for!!!


----------



## brianc (Mar 19, 2007)

I think they are open till 7 everday.


----------



## shrimp101 (Mar 13, 2012)

*Four leaf clover*



iBetta said:


> drop by lucky's too! they have the plant u are looking for!!!


Hey IBetta - Luckys has four leaf clover - who is Lucky's.? I dont know who they are?


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

shrimp101 said:


> Hey IBetta - Luckys has four leaf clover - who is Lucky's.? I dont know who they are?


Is Lucky's open today?

Whats their address?


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

shrimp101 said:


> Hey IBetta - Luckys has four leaf clover - who is Lucky's.? I dont know who they are?


Lucky's Aquarium and they are open today

Market Village, #F104A, 2nd floor 4350 Steeles Avenue East, Markham, ON L3R 9V4 - (905) 477-8778

the plant sell for $8.99 a pot


----------



## shrimp101 (Mar 13, 2012)

**



bigfishy said:


> Lucky's Aquarium and they are open today
> 
> Market Village, #F104A, 2nd floor 4350 Steeles Avenue East, Markham, ON L3R 9V4 - (905) 477-8778
> 
> the plant sell for $8.99 a pot


Oh WOW good news - do you know if this is marislea drummonid though? Where you there today yourself? I will go there tomorrow morning! Thanks for the info!


----------

